# rare plants (non aquarium!)



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Found this and thought you guys might get a kick out of a few of these:

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2008-05/05/content_8107974_6.htm

*







*


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Very cool! I'm sort of a junkie when it comes to finding those rare plants, so it's right up my alley. 
I'm trying to figure out why the have some of those things like the venus fly trap in there since that's very common and many of us keep them.


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

actually, most of these are not rare at all. you can get a lot of rare plants like this at places like www.plantdelights.com however, don't sign up for his emails. he supports the debate against global warming, and says so with a very sharp tongue. his catalogs are hilarious though.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I think the plants that they show may not be rare in the hobby sense, but maybe they are rare in their natural habitat.


----------



## nanoman (May 30, 2008)

That guy is funny as all get out.Cool site to


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

is that flower as huge as it looks or is it just the way they took the picture?


----------



## aquanut (Jun 26, 2007)

jazzlvr123 said:


> is that flower as huge as it looks or is it just the way they took the picture?


it really is very large, and very stinky!! _Amorphophallus titanum_ is a pretty neat plant indeed, not sure exactly how rare it really is though.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

aquanut said:


> it really is very large, and very stinky!! _Amorphophallus titanum_ is a pretty neat plant indeed, not sure exactly how rare it really is though.


awwe thanks for the scientific name, i don't if you remember me but i attended the sfbaaps meeting you hosted at your place awhile back when i still lived in california

heres a photo i found on google for some perspective on how gigantic this flower actually is










"discovered in Sumatra in 1878. When it flowered for the first time at Kew in 1889, its offensive smell, "a mixture of rotten fish and burnt sugar," (designed by nature to attract the carrion beetles and dung beetles that pollinate it.) repelled the crowds who had come to admire it."

"The sight of one of these flowers in bloom is extremely rare," notes Kathy Musial, curator of plant collections. "It's considered the 'holy grail' of botany."

im not sure how up to date these quotes are i basically cut and pasted them off a google search


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't have an Amorphophallus titanum but I have several other species. the only one I've got a positive ID on however is Amorphophallus bulbifer. These are fun plants to keep. The flowers however are horrible.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

The botanical gardens at my alma mater have one and got it to bloom last year. It made quite the sensation around town for the couple days it was blooming. What a smell though, WOW!


----------

